# Downsides to Losing Weight



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I thought it'd be fun to write up some negatives about losing weight. Not like serious negatives that would convince people not to do it (though I don't think there are too many of those), but just some things that people don't really think of that, if you've lost a significant amount of weight, you get a funny sort of "never thought of that before" thrill when you experience.

-- My underwear is too big. I just realized I put my boxers on backwards and they've been like that for hours and I didn't even realize it until I needed to pee because they're just so baggy I didn't notice the difference in the way they're sitting. And I feel like I have a parachute billowing out of the top of my pants sometimes cuz there's just so much extra material.

-- I'm a "little guy" in my Judo class now. Used to be I could throw my weight around and when the instructor talked about how much harder little guys had to work when fighting big guys, I was always a big guy standing back and basking in the fact I could just plow through people without too much effort. Imagine my shock when last night he gave one of those speeches to me with me as the little guy having to be faster and smarter against the big guy I was playing with.

-- Put on my one nice suit I haven't worn in a few months only to realize it makes me look like a hobo clown. And of course this happens ten minutes before I have to be there with not enough time to fix it. Then again, that's probably my fault for only dressing nice a few times a year...

-- This is probably just a "me" thing, but now my absolute favorite amusement park ride isn't going to bounce as high when I go on it. I used to love this one ride that bounces you up and down and the more weight on the carrier, the higher you bounce. Now I'm either going to have to make sure my fattest friend goes on it with me or I'll have to find a new favorite ride, because it's not going to be nearly as fun if I can't make the carrier hit the ground...

Any good ones?


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

Having to buy new bras. Do you have any idea how hard it is to find a bra that fits?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

My pants fall down.  Do you know how hard it is to buy new pants? I shop at the thrift store and they rarely have my size.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

You forget to zip up your skinny jeans when you're in a rush to go out and then they fall outside the door because they're just too goddamn big and the neighbours can see your underwear :B


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

It's harder to make yourself look big to scare away grizzly bears. 










This leads to your best friend being eaten by a bear.








Oh well, at least you lost some weight.


----------



## Treece (Feb 24, 2013)

peabrane said:


> Having to buy new bras. Do you have any idea how hard it is to find a bra that fits?


^^^^THIS, sooo much. It's annoying. 

1) Guys hit on you more but you're already with someone. 
Sidenote: I happen to like my boyfriend so I don't mind turning people down lol. Not that I've had to though....

2) You just bought a cute/hot outfit and can't fit it anymore.

3) I now can't find clothes on the clearance rack in my size because I'm more "average" (at least that's how I see it)...guess I gotta lose some more lol.

4) People now make jokes about you being skinny, lol.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

1. If you lose too much weight or you're small in the first place people question if you eat enough. 
2. Pants fall down. Usually I just motivate myself when I shop to buy something a size under so then when I lose more weight I'll fit into it.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Devin87 said:


> I thought it'd be fun to write up some negatives about losing weight. Not like serious negatives that would convince people not to do it (though I don't think there are too many of those), but just some things that people don't really think of that, if you've lost a significant amount of weight, you get a funny sort of "never thought of that before" thrill when you experience.
> 
> -- My underwear is too big. I just realized I put my boxers on backwards and they've been like that for hours and I didn't even realize it until I needed to pee because they're just so baggy I didn't notice the difference in the way they're sitting. And I feel like I have a parachute billowing out of the top of my pants sometimes cuz there's just so much extra material.
> 
> ...


My grandma doesn't think that shes attractive when she's too skinny, so shell actually try to keep weight on...i dont get it, but thats how she is. Thats one for ya.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

You can actually lose muscle mass if you are not careful when dropping weight. Ran into this problem when I first started dieting and working out and didn't really know much about what I was doing.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

being skinnier (combined with being 5'1" i guess ) makes people always wanna pick me up. >.<
"omg you're so tiny i bet i could just pick you up!!"
"um please don't -__- believe it or not, i am still a grown woman despite my size."
seriously like nobody wanted to pick me up when i was chubby... what makes them think that's suddenly okay now?

also, if you're old, skinny people have more wrinkles


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I've got all this comfy extra skin to snuggle with. 

It has been harder for me to find clothes that aren't either a 0-4 or a 10-14.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I've got way too much energy. I've always been a little ADD, but being fat sort of forced me to be a little more calm about it. Now I'm bouncing off the walls constantly and sometimes it's just like "calm down, body!".


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

None of my pants fit any more. NONE! 

Uh, let's see, what else... You have to try new clothes on again, because your size has changed, and you may not know what size to buy without actually trying them on. If your butt shrinks enough, you might need a new inseam length - shorter I mean.

If you have to give yourself injections, you have less fat to put the injection into.

It becomes harder to play your gut like a drum or to make your bellybutton "talk".


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Increase craving for sex
people picking fights with you to see how tough you are
no more fat to lessen to power of you opponents punch
getting sued because guy who punched you in the stomach broke his hand
no longer being accepted by geeks and nerds as one of them


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Raichu said:


> being skinnier (combined with being 5'1" i guess ) makes people always wanna pick me up. >.<
> "omg you're so tiny i bet i could just pick you up!!"
> "um please don't -__- believe it or not, i am still a grown woman despite my size."
> seriously like nobody wanted to pick me up when i was chubby... what makes them think that's suddenly okay now?


What is it with people wanting to pick up short, slim people? "You're just so light!" <_<


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Rather than being all like 'fuck it, ima eat this', you always worry about getting fat again :dry: It kind of ruins the enjoyment of eating food...


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Can't drink as much.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

My biggest negative on having lost all my fat is that,
I am never sure when I've lost enough,
And although I look great,
I always seem to want to burn that extra more,
Or be a little bit more toned here.

Loosing weight needs you to have control!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

What I become wary of is how your personality can change in the process. Some people keep level heads, but not all people do. The attention you start getting is sickening to me (for my own personal reasons), but some people find it flattering and can start basing their self-esteem on their looks. There's just so much that can go awry on the personality/mental front just from losing a few pounds. Self-absorption, unhealthy hyperfocus on aesthetics, hyperfocus on new found attention... right on down to eating disorders. It always starts with losing the first few pounds.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrinkles, when you lose close to 100 lbs and suddenly you have the face of someone who is at least ten years older than you are. Don't know if that happens to everyone, but it happened to me. Another downside - saggy skin everywhere else. Also suddenly being afraid of food, and a perfectionist. Feeling like you failed not only your self, but other people if you gain ten lbs.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

When I was much thinner, more of my bones protruded and it got increasingly uncomfortable sitting or lying down on hard surfaces. I'd sit on a chair and wouldn't have enough padding on my bum. Or if I'd accidentally bump into something, it'd hurt like a real motherfucker.

I wonder why I'm not as involved as I used to be about staying skinny. Maybe it's with age that I'm appreciating some of my lovely lady lumps.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

My... my boobs got smaller... :crying:


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

The kind of morons you begin to attract.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Your trip to a body of water has an added stop to buy trunks that won't fall off your body.


----------

